# Trek abandons shorter riders



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Trek abandons shorter riders. This is their meager offering for 2012.

43 cm frame (and 650 mm wheels) is available only in the 1.2, in the second cheapest bike. There are no Lexas in this size.

47 cm frame is available in 5.9C, 4.6WSD, 4.5WSD, 3.1WSD, Lexa, and 1.1.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

Too bad. My wife who is all of 5'0" is beginning to show interest in getting a road bike. I guess Trek won't be on her list of bikes to demo.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Trek2.3 said:


> Trek abandons shorter riders. This is their meager offering for 2012.
> 
> 43 cm frame (and 650 mm wheels) is available only in the 1.2, in the second cheapest bike. There are no Lexas in this size.
> 
> 47 cm frame is available in 5.9C, 4.6WSD, 4.5WSD, 3.1WSD, Lexa, and 1.1.


They added the new 44cm size in the 4.5, 6.2, and 6.5 wsd models. It is a 700c wheel model. Not sure how they did elsewhere but I did stock the 43 wsd models and they where very very slow sellers. Also stocked the 64cm on the opposite end for the men.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

My 10 year old daughter is pretty short for her age and was able to ride a 44cm (700c) 2012 Trek Madone. I thought the 650c Lexa from last year fit a little better, but this one gives her better wheel and tire options and will last longer.


----------



## Biker55 (Nov 28, 2011)

MarvinK said:


> My 10 year old daughter is pretty short for her age and was able to ride a 44cm (700c) 2012 Trek Madone. I thought the 650c Lexa from last year fit a little better, but this one gives her better wheel and tire options and will last longer.


Good choice! Maybe some Lightweight wheels too.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

maybe after the power meter


----------

